# New Beekeeper in Chesapeake, VA



## Brent Strange (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello all,

I am totally new to beekeeping and am looking forward to learning about bees. A friend gave me a hive body, three supers, frames and foundation, and some equipment that had had used some time ago. I am in grad school so between papers and home projects I am sanding down and repainting the woodenware and reading, reading, reading. My friend also gave me Root's ABC and XYZ of Bee Culture, Dadant's First Lessons in Beekeeping, and another book by Phillips. I need to get a hive tool but that is it. 
My 7 year old daughter wants bees so we can have honey all the time  My wife is excited about the small crop of wax we will get each year and I am looking forward to a good excuse to take a study break and get outside.
Thanks in advance for the help and teaching.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi and welcome,

Have you ordered bees?


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, if you need anything just ask. It would justify a trip up to see my kids and grandkids. My daughter is a Chesapeake cop.


----------



## Brent Strange (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow. Thanks for the reply's ya'll. @BeeCurious - No I have not ordered bees yet as I met a gentlemen who keeps bees at a farmer's place and he offered to give me a split (not sure on the right term) from one of his twenty hives if I help him when he calls. 
@AmericasBeekeeper - I am not shy about asking. It's a small world . . . my wife has family in Florida.


----------

